# Silje and Bambi and Debussy.



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

My companion's name is Silje. That's on account of her mother being from Denmark (and her father from the Isle of Arran) and because it's not the name she's known by at work I don't mind using it here. But by any name she's bright and warm and kind and has legs for days.

We don't have shared tastes in much - and certainly not music. So it was to my surprise when early yesterday morning she was looking through the CDs and asked me _"What's the one about the deer called?" _ I don't know if it's to my credit or not, but within seconds I knew exactly what she was looking for -

Deer-->Fawn-->Faune

- and it was the first time she's shown any interest in the music I listen to. Apparently Debussy is _"Nice and relaxing for mornings". _
But I think her interest has come too late for the Shostakovich 10 that's on next month. I plan to attend and would like to take her with me. However I'm not sure if she'd enjoy it. I did ask her if she wants to go and her reply was _"What does it sound like?" _ For a moment I was tempted to play 'Tahiti Trot' and then on the night of the performance deny it. But I wouldn't do that to her.


----------

